# Adding Protein Powder to Oatmeal?



## HunkaChunk (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone have any ideas or techniques about the best way to add Protein Powder to Oatmeal?

From my recent, unfortunate experience, it seems that you cannot add the powder until after heating the oats. However, once the oats have been cooked, they don't seem to mix with the powder very well which then results in the powder forming chunks within the oatmeal. Not a very nice culinary experience!

 

Any tips or help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes...you need to add the powder after it's cooked. You can either add extra water before cooking, so that there's enough to mix it w/ after it's cooked...or you can add water, milk, or cream to it after...just enough to be able to mix it properly


----------



## Vai Fan (Nov 28, 2002)

This is nasty, but once last year I was trying to cram in some last minute protein and I mixed some chocolate protein powder with cottage cheese and clementines(similar to oranges)!  

Don't try this at home!


----------



## NickB (Nov 28, 2002)

I tried mixing my protein powder in with my oatmeal once... never again... never again...


----------



## Mifody (Nov 29, 2002)

like w8lifter said.  i've done it with strawberry whey. used a bit too much water.. after 2 spoonfulls i decided it was better to drink the strawberry oatmeal


----------



## dan4fitness (Nov 29, 2002)

Just cook the oatmeal a little thicker than usual, then pre-mix the protein with a little milk and use it to thin down your oatmeal.


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok I tried the "use a little less water while cooking, and add more (combined with PP) after" method and it worked a treat. Was quite tasty actually, with vanilla flavoured PP and some sultanas.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Berg Master (Dec 2, 2002)

Why not just drink the shake and eat the oatmeal like you're supposed to?


----------



## leg_press (Dec 4, 2002)

Tried leaving the water out and putting oats in the microwave with the PP and it came out like concrete. So I have it up.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Why not just drink the shake and eat the oatmeal like you're supposed to?


My thoughts EXACTLY!

ENJOY your carbs! We only get so few to choose from................


----------



## Yanick (Dec 4, 2002)

enjoy oatmeal?


----------



## The Berg Master (Dec 4, 2002)

Put a tea spoon of sugar on it and it taste fine to me...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Berg Master *_
> Put a tea spoon of sugar on it and it taste fine to me...




Hello??? Why not just get them instant oatmeal packs w/ all the flavours?


----------

